# Damp testing - Best time to do it ??????



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a 1998 Elddis Autostratus EK on a Peugeot Boxer chassis. Just bought myself a Damp Meter & was wondering when best time to do it & how to do it. Also where are the places to check ?? I have been out & had a play with my new toy & got readings up to 18% in some places & virtually 0% in others. Van has been sat on drive for last 4 weeks & i went straight in & took the readings. Would the readings have been different if the van doors had been left open for a while as i have seen suggested on here before. Also i am thinking of having the van resealed. Does anyone have any suggestions about price & who would do this in Chesterfield area. I would prefer someone mobile instead of taking it to a workshop.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

What I do is to make sure the inside of the van is free of any possible surface moisture/condensation, leave the meter in the van for a short period of time to adjust to the van atmosphere then calibrate it just before use.

I concentrate mainly around any projections through the skin of the van, windows, sky lights etc.

Charlie


----------

